# Was tun bei Sturm?



## Sofafischer (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
Ist es besser bei richtigem Wellengang + Wind den Anker zu werfen oder sich einfach treiben lassen?
Hab ich vorne einen Anker und die Bootsspitze kommt ständig unter Wasser und es "spritzt" über die Windschutzscheibe evtl könnte man noch Schöpfen? 
Was ist aber Sicherer?


Edit: War vor einer woche in den Sturm geraten... Anfangs hab ich gegengehallten bis der Motor unter Wasser kam und ausging... 
dann hab ich mich Treiben lassen was auch recht ruig war bis der Wind plötzlich unterm Boot geblasen hatt und ich fast gekentert bin. Dann hab ich schnell den Anker geworfen aber er hatt erst gehallten als es flacher wurde die wellen waren nicht sooo hoch da in der Wismarbucht keine 2m Wellen entstehen aber was wäre gewesen wenn? Wenn ich zb draussen auf offener see gewesen wäre. 
Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*

also wenn wir mal in nen sturm geraten sind (passierte uns schon so 2 bis 3 mal, teilweise auch sehr weit draußen), dann motor an und mit wenig gas in richtung land, dabei aber immer mit den wellen fahren, also gucken, wo die kämme nicht so hoch bzw spitz sind. der motor ist uns dabei nie verreckt. ein treibanker wäre sonst wohl noch was, hauptsache nicht seitlich zu den wellen


----------



## Edlinger (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*

@ sofafischer,

du solltest deine Ankertechnik noch einmal  gründlich durchdenken.
Die Lehrmeinung ist der Ansicht das man die  fünffache Länge der Wassertiefe an Kette ausstecken sollte.
Ich halte  die dreifache Länge mit nicht schwimmender Leine plus Kettenvorläufer  in Bootslänge für die Ostsee als ausreichend.

Über das Verhalten  bei Sturm sind auch schon Bücher geschreiben worden. 
Für die ersten  Schritte zum sicheren Umgang mit Booten und den damit verbundenen  Gefahren empfehle ich:
www.sportbootfuehrerschein.de 

Für die  evt daheim gebliebene Familie sollte für die Zwischenzeit mal was bei  www.lebensversicherung.de ins Auge gefasst werden.


----------



## Rosi (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*

Moin Sofafischer, das kommt auch auf dein Boot an. Einen Gleiter hebt der Wind schnell aus dem Wasser. Ich würde auf keinen Fall ankern, sondern versuchen mit den Wellen zu treiben. Beim Ankern klatschen dir die Wellen über die Ohren.
Außerdem hatte ich die letzten 14 Tage ständig Schiß in die Wismarer Bucht zu fahren. Das Wetter war sehr wechselhaft. Ich mag diese plötzlichen Winde nicht. Grad ist es noch windstill und plötzlich beginnt er mit 4-5 bft zu wehen. Wir hatten die Surfbretter ständig am Strand liegen, denn jede Minute konnte es losgehen. Mehrmals am Tage.
Sei blos vorsichtig!


----------



## goeddoek (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*



Edlinger schrieb:


> @ sofafischer,
> 
> du solltest deine Ankertechnik noch einmal  gründlich durchdenken.
> Die Lehrmeinung ist der Ansicht das man die  fünffache Länge der Wassertiefe an Kette ausstecken sollte.
> ...





|good:


Wer bei BFT 9 ( das womöglich mehrfach ) freiwillig auf dem Wasser ist, sollte sich ein anderes Hobby suchen


----------



## Sofafischer (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*

Mahlzeit,
das boot ist ca 4,..m x 1,70 PVC vorneweg ziehen 5 Seepferde ist ein verdränger.

Vorher hatte ich ein etwas kleineres das war aber auch etwas breiter als normal mit dem bin ich sogar mal extra rausgefahren wo windstärke 4-5 war. (hatt spass gemacht auch wenn ich später eimerweise wasser geschöpft hab.Und ich find JEDER Kapitän sollte auch im Sturm sein Boot unter konntrolle haben bzw mit der Angst zurecht kommen lernen)

Ich hatte erst Angst gehabt dann volle kanne geschrien und dann wurd aus Angst "Spass" 
Naja was blieb mir schon anderes übrig....

Ja man kommt schnell mal in ein unwetter hab das voll unterschätzt... naja wie auch immer die Ankerleine ist ca 50m und der Anker ist auch ein guter (eigenbau) der 2. hintere Anker hatt 25m.

Nur ab 5m ist kein Kraut mehr und dadurch hällt er hallt schlechter und bei ich weiß nicht windstärke 5-7 sowieso nicht...

Auf den Wellen Reiten finde ich am besten wenn man dann etwas schräg zur welle fährt,fährt man ja auch aus dem Sturm raus...
so werde ich mich verhallten sollte es mal nötig sein.

Anker werfen war auch sehr gefährlich!!!
und wenn ich mir vorstelle die Wellen knallen vorne gegen(unter) das es unter umständen auch das boot zerreißen kann (dort wo der Anker festgemacht ist)

ALSO:  auf den Wellen Reiten und langsam aus dem Sturm fahren.....

Edit: bin unabsichtlich in den Sturm geraten! (kann jedem Passieren)


----------



## Freelander (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> 
> Wer bei BFT 9 ( das womöglich mehrfach ) freiwillig auf dem Wasser ist, sollte sich ein anderes Hobby suchen


 
Genau,angeln vom Surfbrett grgrgr


----------



## Freelander (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*



Sofafischer schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> das boot ist ca 4,..m x 1,70 PVC vorneweg ziehen 5 Seepferde ist ein verdränger.
> 
> Vorher hatte ich ein etwas kleineres das war aber auch etwas breiter als normal mit dem bin ich sogar mal extra rausgefahren wo windstärke 4-5 war. (hatt spass gemacht auch wenn ich später eimerweise wasser geschöpft hab.Und ich find JEDER Kapitän sollte auch im Sturm sein Boot unter konntrolle haben bzw mit der Angst zurecht kommen lernen)
> ...


 
Hol dir einen größeren Motor,das trägt auch zur Sicherheit bei,erfordert naklar auch ein SBF-See.


----------



## beschu (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*

bei angesagtem schlechten Wetter können 2sm schon vielzuviel sein.Kein Fisch lohnt so ein Risiko.und ein 4m-Boot ist dann doch nur noch ne Nussschale.und denk bitte bei Schlechtwetter immer an die Rettungsweste!!!das ist nicht unmännlich!!!!Auch diese Boote sind nicht für eine Eskimorolle ausgelegt!!! gruss beschu|wavey:


----------



## Sofafischer (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*

ja SCHWIMMWESTE ist pflicht!
Aber ständig eine zu tragen finde ich übertrieben (das hätten die von oben gerne) für Kinder bis zu einem bestimmten Alter allerdings schon sinnvoll.


----------



## deger (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*

naja. Wetterbericht morgens beim Hafenmeister und Barometer sowie Himmel ab und an mal anschauen. Dann ist es schon recht schwer, in Strum zu geraten.

Oder hol Dir nen vernünftiges Segelboot und freu Dich üner ordentlich Wind, das geht ab.


----------



## Hannibal78 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*

Treiben lassen ist definitiv angenehmer als ankern. Waren mal bei Wellengang mit nem 4,5m Boot draußen, hatten bei 5 Meter Wassertiefe ca 20 Meter Ankerseil draußen und vorn ist es ordentlich reingeschwappt. 
Das Boot wird von ner Welle hochgehoben, der Bug senkt sich zuerst wieder wenn man den Höhepunkt der Welle erreicht hat. Kommt dann die nächste Welle gleich hinterher, wenn der Bug noch nach unten zeigt, dann verhindert das straff gespannte Ankerseil, dass der Bug mit der Welle wieder nach oben geht. Und dann gibt's ne ordentliche Dusche |uhoh:
Treibanker ist da sicher auch nützlich, der hält das Boot auf Kurs!


----------



## Chris19 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*

ich weiß echt gerade nicht, ob das alles so ernst gemeint ist oder ob das hier ne art "test" sein soll für was weiß ich was...

was ich da lese ist eigentlich in keinster weise zu verantworten. gerade die tatsache das andere leute dann eventuell noch ihr eigenes leben riskieren müssten im notfall#d

frag mich besonders wie man garantieren kann, das man genau dann reinfällt wenn man die weste an hat#6


----------



## Sofafischer (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*



> was ich da lese ist eigentlich in keinster weise zu verantworten.


Was denn? wenn jemand einen lebensgefährlichen "tip" schreibt dann berichtige ihn!

Ein Test ist es mit sicherheit nicht.
Und wieso sollte man reinfallen WOLLEN nur weil man sich eine Schwimmweste anzieht? 
Die ist doch nur zur sicherheit fals man reinfällt
wenn man einmal wasser schluckt ist es vorbei! hatt man eine Weste an hatt man bessere überlebenschancen hatt man keine an hast du nahezu null chance wenn das Wetter so schlecht ist das es Schaumkämme gibt (das reicht schon hallte da mal den Kopf über wasser. Das ist nicht leicht).


----------



## sadako (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*

Ich glaube, Chris19 meint damit, dass es sinnvoller wäre, seine Weste IMMER anzuhaben und nicht nur, wenn einem gerade mal danach ist


----------



## buttlöffel (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*

Also, ich frag mich auch, genauso wie Chris19, ob das hier so ernst gemeint ist. Eines sollte jedem, der mit einem Boot auf's Meer fährt klar sein: das Meer ist kein Spielplatz und wer mit einem Kleinboot, mit 5HK Motor eine Sturm- oder Starkwindfahrt als lustig bezeichnet, sollte seine Einstellung dringendst überdenken. Die Leute der DGzRS haben auch so schon genug zu tun.


----------



## Allrounder0872 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*

Moinsen,
Also ich habe zwar kein eigenes Boot aber ich leih mir hin und wieder eins. Und ich bin der Meinung. Bei booten mit 5m und 5 Ost ist bei bft 4 ende. Und wenn erst noch so sehr vom Ufer kommt. Es sei denn ihr seit lebensmüde.


----------



## Farsundklaus (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*



Sofafischer schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> das boot ist ca 4,..m x 1,70 PVC vorneweg ziehen 5 Seepferde ist ein verdränger.
> 
> Vorher hatte ich ein etwas kleineres das war aber auch etwas breiter als normal mit dem bin ich sogar mal extra rausgefahren wo windstärke 4-5 war. (hatt spass gemacht auch wenn ich später eimerweise wasser geschöpft hab.Und ich find JEDER Kapitän sollte auch im Sturm sein Boot unter konntrolle haben bzw mit der Angst zurecht kommen lernen)
> ...


 

Du hast kein Boot sondern eine größere Vogeltränke mit Küchenhilfe im Heck, mit so einer Fahrhilfe sollte man das Wetter sehr genau im Auge behalten oder sich vieleicht in einem Selbstmörderforum anmelden. So wie du schreibst gehst du die Sache sehr unbedarft, an sehr viel Ahnung von Nichts. Ich empfehle dir dringend mal den Bootsführerschein zu machen oder deine Lebensversicherung zu erhöhen. Die Beiträge zur LV würde ich übernehmen (nur wenn ich begünstigter bin) denn wenn du so weiter machst zahlt die Versicherung noch vor Jahresende.
PS: man kann nicht unabsichtlich in einen Sturm geraten es gibt immer Anzeichen für die Wetteränderung und auch einen Wetterbericht


----------



## deger (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*



Farsundklaus schrieb:


> PS: man kann nicht unabsichtlich in einen Sturm geraten es gibt immer Anzeichen für die Wetteränderung und auch einen Wetterbericht




Exakt, genau meine Worte.


----------



## FalkenFisch (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*

|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
ohne auf diese Ansammlung von Ideen#d, Vorschlägen|gr: und Verhaltensanregungen vom TE im Einzelnen eingehen zu wollen . . . falls sich irgendein anonymer Mitleser dadurch veranlasst sehen sollte das Risiko einer Bootsfahrt mit einer 5PS Nußschale auf der Ostsee zu unterschätzen, so möge er diesen Thread zur Wahrung seiner Gesundheit, seines Lebens und dem Wohl seiner Angehörigen sofort verlassen!

Alle Anderen können gern weiterlesen und sich fragen, ob der TE das wirklich ernst meint#c


----------



## Sofafischer (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*

Das hört sich an als würde ich die mitleser dazu animieren bei STURM rauszufahren. Wer allerdings immer bei Windstille rausfährt und dann plötzlich in einen Sturm gerät der kommt garnicht mit der Situation klar deshalb bin ICH der meinung das es nicht verkert ist bei gleichbleibendem Wind zb Windstärke 4 mal rauszufahren. DAS IST WAS ANDERES da kann man zb mit nem Segelboot nicht einfach Wenden wie man will. 
Ich sags nochmal: Ich bin nicht absichtlich raus gefahren um im Sturm Spass zu haben.
Es ist hallt Passiert. Hab auch keine lust mich hier weiter rechtfertigen zu müssen. Von wegen Wetterbericht oder wolken lesen...
Ich werde bestimmt in meinem leben noch öffter in ein unwetter geraten. ungewollt! 

meine Frage wurde beantwortet danke


----------



## beschu (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*

leider kann man nicht genug warnen vor solchem Leichtsinn.wer einmal im Karree gefahren ist,um solche"es ist ja nicht so schlimm wies aussieht"Mitbürger zu suchen und dann auch noch was findet,weiss was ich meine.Und die Weste gehört dazu.Es giebt Arbeitswesten,die merkt man garnicht,die kann sich jeder leisten.Ein Motorradhelm ist auch uncool,aber nur Deppen streiten darüber...gruss beschu#h


----------



## Rosi (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*



Sofafischer schrieb:


> Das hört sich an als würde ich die mitleser dazu animieren bei STURM rauszufahren. Wer allerdings immer bei Windstille rausfährt und dann plötzlich in einen Sturm gerät der kommt garnicht mit der Situation klar deshalb bin ICH der meinung das es nicht verkert ist bei gleichbleibendem Wind zb Windstärke 4 mal rauszufahren.



Hi, wir hatten in den letzten 2 Wochen keinen Sturm in der Wismarer Bucht, außer am Freitag letzter Woche. Da gab es abends ein Gewitter. Wir reden also von 3-5bft. Und die werden nicht vorhergesagt. Schaut euch doch mal die Kachelmannkurven an. Die Vorhersage ist gleichmäßig, dann wird in Echtzeit korrigiert und es gibt mehrere Zacken an einem Tag. Das war der plötzliche Wind. 
Wer das noch nicht erlebt hat, sollte nicht verurteilen/pauschalisieren. 

Hi Sofafischer, du hast völlig Recht, man sollte seine Grenzen kennen. Also die heiklen Situationen danach überdenken. Sich die Wolkenarten/Windrichtung/Wellenrichtung merken. Das passiert ganz von alleine im Laufe der Bootserfahrung. Der Respekt vor der See wird steigen. Man lernt sein Boot kennen, weiß wie es sich bei welcher Geschwindigkeit bewegt. Das betrifft uns, ich sag mal Einheimische, die ständig mit dem selben Boot in der selben Ecke unterwegs sind. 

Doch die Urlauber sollten keine Experimente wagen. Ich würde da einen Unterschied machen. Sie kennen das Boot nicht, sind heiß wie Bolle und unerfahren.


----------



## Farsundklaus (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*

Das bei einem Gewitter Wind aufkommt sollte jeder wissen, bei uns in Farsund kündigen sich Gewitter gewöhnlich an. Ein Gewitter entsteht nicht aus blauem Himmel es gibt immer Anzeichen. Wer die aber nicht sehen kann oder will kommt halt in solche Situationen. Ich habe auch noch nicht erlebt das ein Sturm plötzlich kommt wenn man die Augen aufhält kann man die Vorzeichen sehen.


----------



## deger (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*

Ein Gewitter entsteht ja nicht schlagartig, meist sieht man da gewisse Wolkenformationen, dann mal überlegen wie der Wind steht. 

Meine Meinung:
Wer bei einer Tagesausfahrt von Strum/Starkwind überrascht wird, hat entweder ein Wetterphänomen erlebt oder hat irgendwas vergessen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*

Entschuldigt, aber der ganze Thread liest sich ein bischen komisch!
Was tun bei Sturm? Drinbleiben! Oder wenn ich schon erwischt werde - reinfahren bzw. Windschatten suchen und das Wetter abwarten.
Wind um 4 bis 5 ist kein  Sturm!

Und Rosi: "Kachelmannkurven" - sind die nicht strafbar?|rolleyes
Grüße


----------



## maki1980 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*

Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich mit meiner 6 Meter Schale schon draußen war aber ich habe noch nie einen "plötzlichen" Sturm erlebt?
Sobald ich sehe, das es am Himmel ungemütlich wird, lege ich den Knüppel auf den Tisch und fahre Heim.
Da unser Wohnwagen direkt an der Neustädter Bucht liegt, müßten wir schon oft mit ansehen wie nach einem Sturm die Hubschrauber über der Bucht kreißten um Segler, Angler etc. zu suchen.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## FehmarnAngler (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*

@ Daniel:
Weil du Glück hattest.#c

Ich würde dieses Jahr 2x beim Angeln vom Sturm überrascht, beide Male wurden durchgehend 3 Windstärken aus West vorhergesagt. Nichts besonderes.
Ich stehe ganz ruhig in meinem Boot, schmeiße den Blinker/Pilker in die Ostsee und will nur angeln. Plötzlich, wie aus dem nichts, knallt mir ein steifer Wind in den Rücken, dicht gefolgt von hartem Regen. Keine Minuten später haben sich große Wellen aufgebaut, das ist einer der Momente, in denen ich es hasse noch nicht mehr als 5 Ps fahren zu dürfen. Beide male wurde ich klitschenass, weil ich nicht mehr die Zeit hatte eine Regenjacke anzuziehen, weil es besonders unter Druck ne Fummelarbeit ist die Schwimmweste auszuziehen.

An Ankern würde ich nie denken, bei ordentlichen Wellen taucht ein Boot so oder so irgendwan mit dem Bug ein, wenn man gerade keine halb Karjüte hat, ist man nass. Hier im Sund habe ich es auch schon erlebt, dass Strömung und Wellen nicht gleich waren, da ist man plötzlich gegen die Wellen getrieben ist jedesmal ne große .... beim Buttangeln

Bei der einen Fahrt war ein Freund mit, der mit dem Handy 3 Videos plus ein Foto gemacht hat, vielleicht krieg ich ihn dazu die Videos hochzuladen.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## maki1980 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*

Wenn ich aufmerksam die Wolkenbildung beobachte (was man auf dem Meer immer tun sollte) kann ich kaum überrascht werden.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*

Nee, an beiden Tagen war es leicht bewölkt da ist mir rein gar nichts aufgefallen! 
Das komische war auch noch, dass nur auf dem Wasser schlechtes Wasser war. Zu Hause, meinte mein Vater, hat die Sonne geschienen bei etwas Wind. #c


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*

Moin Moin ,


FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> @ Daniel:
> Weil du Glück hattest.#c
> 
> 
> ...


das hat nichts mir Glück zu tun sondern mit dem ständigen Beobachten des Wetters und der Wellen  . 
Wie schon geschrieben wurde kündigt sich ein Sturm immer an und wenn man ein Auge immer aufs Wetter und auf die Wellen hat sieht selbst einer der nicht oft auf See ist , das was passieren KANN . Bin ja nun auch nicht gerade erst seit gestern auf der See unterwegs und auch das oftmals in der Dunkelheit und hab deshalb auch schon die eine oder andere Situation erlebt . Wenn mir die Wolken oder die Wellen verraten haben , das es mehr werden würde mit dem Wind hab ich das angeln eingestellt und Schutz gesucht d.h unter Land gefahren in Richtung Heimat . Hab deshalb schon mal das eine oder andere Lächeln von Mitfahrern erlebt aber als wir dann im Hafen waren und das eingetroffen ist was ich geahnt hatte , waren sie froh .
Deshalb immer ein Auge auf die See/Wetter/Umgebung haben und NUR eine Auge aufs Angeln . Das sollte aber normal sein wenn man auf der See unterwegs bist :q . 

@TE
glaube es wollte Dich keiner angreifen nur darauf hinweisen , das die See eben nicht ungefährlich ist und gerade viele Sachen vermieden werden können wenn man sich einige Vorgänge immer wieder vor Augen hält und automatisiert . Damit kannste viele Sachen vermeiden .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*

Moin Moin ,
möchte noch kurz ein Beispiel bringen dazu was mir vor 2 Jahren passiert ist .
Wir waren vor Sierksdorf unterwegs mit 4 Leuten auf Dorsch . Aus Richtung Lübeck Travemünde sah ich langsam eine Wolke auf uns zu kommen , Sierksdorf Ententeich und Sonne . Ca. 10 Minuten später wurde die Wolke dunkler und weiter 10 Minuten regnet es aus dieser Wolke , Sierksdorf immer noch Sonne /Ententeich . Dann hörte ich Donner und sah den ersten Blitz was mich dazu trieb , die Angeln hinlegen zu lassen und in Richtung Neustadt zu fahren , Sierksdorf kreuselte sich ganz leicht das Wasser aber immer noch Sonne . Von Sierksdorf bis Hafen Neustadt brauchste ca 15 Minuten mehr nicht und als wir gerade in der Hafeneinfahrt waren regnete es "Junge Hunde" und Donner und Blitze zogen über uns weg . Auch die Wellen wurden sehr ansehnlich . 
Hätte ich nicht ständig die Wolken im Blick gehabt und somit die Veränderungen gesehen , hätte uns diese selbst für unsere Verhältnisse kleine Unwetter voll auf See erwischt und es HÄTTE ungenehm/gefährlich werden können . Das das Wetter nicht ohne war , merkten wir daran , das Jens der Verleiher des Boote anrief und fragte ob wir OK wären . Glaubt mir , nicht nur er war erleichtert , das wir schon im Hafen waren :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## goeddoek (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> @TE
> glaube es wollte Dich keiner angreifen nur darauf hinweisen , das die See eben nicht ungefährlich ist und gerade viele Sachen vermieden werden können wenn man sich einige Vorgänge immer wieder vor Augen hält und automatisiert . Damit kannste viele Sachen vermeiden .




Eben #6 Ich wollte weder den TE noch sonstjemand "runtermachen".

Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass hier teilweise aneinander vorbeigeschrieben wird.

*Sturm* - so habe ich es gelernt - entspricht BFT 9. Das heißt, irgendwas über 40 Knoten oder Geschwindigkeiten bummelig um 80 km / h !
Hier übrigens 'ne schöne Animation, auf der man sieht, was bei BFT 9 passiert > http://magazine.web.de/sync/afp_animationen/wind_beaufort/index.html

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit - von Herbst- und Winterstürmen abgesehen - von so 'nem Sturm ohne Vorzeichen überrrascht zu werden dürfte gen 0 Prozent tendieren.

Unwetterwarnungen gibt es z. B. über's Internet. Auch das gute, alte Transistorradio ist weder zu schwer, noch zu kostspielig, um es mit an Board zu haben 


Man sollte immer bedenken, dass hier auch Leute mitlesen, die womöglich nie im Boot unterwegs waren. Was sollen die mit Aussagen wie " bis 6 fahr ich locker raus" oder ähnlichem anfangen ?

Leute, dass kann bös in's Auge gehen.

Im Übrigen fahren Angelkutter schon bei 'ne BFT 6 nicht mehr raus.


----------



## Rosi (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Wenn ich aufmerksam die Wolkenbildung beobachte (was man auf dem Meer immer tun sollte) kann ich kaum überrascht werden.



Nein, das stimmt nicht. Ich geh morgens 5 vor 8 Uhr mit dem Hund zum Wasser, alles ist ruhig, der Himmel gleichmäßig bewölkt. Innerhalb von 5 Minuten kommt guter Surfwind aus West auf, also um 5bft, mit Schaumkronen. Eine halbe Stunde später sind die Schaumkronen weg. Gegen 9 ist das Wasser wieder glatt. Das hatten wir in den vergangenen Tagen oft am Salzhaff/Wismarer Bucht.

Nachmittags in dieser Hitze, hatte ich den Besuch schon im Boot und plötzlich frischte der Wind auf. Keine Wolken zu sehen, nur in der Ferne weiße Wellenkämme. Wir sind wieder umgekehrt, 2 Stunden später losgefahren und nicht lange auf der glatten Ostsee geblieben. Ich hatte das Boot noch nicht ganz festgezurrt, da ging das wieder los mit dem Wind. 

Diese plötzlichen Winde (ohne Regen) kommen auch nachts. Grad nippen wir noch gemütlich am Rotwein, plötzlich gehen die Kerzen aus und uns fliegen die Stuhlkissen weg. Morgens um 4 Uhr ist alles wieder ruhig.

Es mag nicht in allen Gegenden so sein. Als Surfer/Camper sind wir hier immer dicht am Wind, weil sich eigentlich der ganze Tagesablauf darum dreht.

Der Sofafischer ist bestimmt in so einen Wind geraten.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> also wenn wir mal in nen sturm geraten sind (passierte uns schon so 2 bis 3 mal, teilweise auch sehr weit draußen), dann motor an und mit wenig gas in richtung land,



Alte Seglerweisheit: Abgewettert wird immer draußen! Also bloß weg vom Land und raus auf See!:q


----------



## Frankko (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*

@Rosi

|good:

Diese plötzlichen und ankündigungsfreien Wetterwechsel habe ich auch beobachten können.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## FehmarnAngler (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*

...auf wie viele Bft schätzt ihr den Wind auf dem Foto?
 Das Foto ist von gestern, habe auch einen Boardi, der die Windstärke bezeugen kann!

Wer richtig schätzt....darf eine Stunde länger wach bleiben. :q

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Franky (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*

Ne seichte 3 würde ich schätzen - aber Du musst definitiv mal zum Friseur!! :q:q:q Wie Du bestimmt noch aus der Sesamstraße weisst: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCzZsnsB-1U :q:q:q:q


----------



## FehmarnAngler (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*

Ja, die Haare müssen definitiv weg, warte aber noch etwas, einen Tag bevor ich nach Dänemark fahre gibs einen Radikalschnitt, bedeutet sehr, sehr kurz, vielleicht sogar Glatzkopf? (Nee, den bekomme ich bestimmt irgendwan von alleine )

Ist immer nervig wenn beim Angeln das Gesicht bedeckt ist, Wollmützchen trage ich jetzt nicht gerne.  



Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Franky (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*

Und? Darf ich denn nu noch länger aufbleiben, oder muss ich gleich in die Heia? Sach schnell - wenn ich gleich mein Buch schnappe, könnts länger werden!


----------



## FehmarnAngler (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was tun bei Sturm?*

Neee, ab in die Koje mit dir! :q

...wo ich in kürze auch hin muss/will.


----------

